
Sure, let’s colonize Mars – but without Elon Musk’s help - jacobr
https://www.jacobinmag.com/2017/02/mars-elon-musk-space-exploration-nasa-colonization/
======
tokenizer
How divisive. If Mars ever gets colonized, it'll be accomplished by those with
wealth, drive, and scientific know how.

I welcome anyone, including Elon Musk, to attempt it. Barring anyone is an
affront to human progress.

